#  Schulmedizin >   Wirbelsäulen Katheder Behandlung + Erfahrungsberichte >

## marianne56

Hallo zusammen, 
bei mir ist im Herbst vergangenen Jahres ein alter Bandscheibenprolaps wiedercaktiv geworden und hat eine Kompression der Nervenwurzel L5 ausgelöst.  
MRT Befund vorhanden, anschliessend konservative Therapie mit Physiotherapie, Schlingentisch, Stufenlagerung, Wärmeanwendungen, Bewegung soweit bei den starken Schmerzen möglich. Seit Anfang März Schmerztherapie mit schwachem Opiod..
Stationäre Reha ist beantragt. 
Wer von Euch hat Erfahrung mit der Wirbelsäulen Katheder Behandlung?  
Eure verzweifelte Marianne

----------


## josie

Hallo Marianne!
Zur Katheterbehandlung kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Die Frage ist auch, was genau gespritzt wird, ist es eine Kassenleistung oder mußt Du es selber bezahlen?
Letztendlich ist es so, daß in den meisten Fällen ein Lokalanästhetikumg und Cortison zum Einsatz kommt und die Erfahrungen von Betroffenen wohl sehr unterschiedlich sind, von keinem Erfolg bis auf eine erhebliche Besserung ist alles dabei.
Auch bei dir ist schmerztherapeutisch im moment ja noch nicht alles ausgeschöpft, da ist die Frage, ob vielleicht die Dosierung noch angepaßt werden kann usw.
Ich schick dir einen Link vom Bandscheibenforum, da gibt es jede Menge Betroffene
diebandscheibe.de/ibf/index.php?showforum=51 bitte vorneweg www. einfügen

----------

